
A Simply Arited Concatenative Language - jamesbowman
https://suhr.github.io/obsc/
======
drallison
Interesting but incomplete paper, apparently cited in from Redit although
located on github.

Sadly, there is no information about who the author might be. One of the redit
comments suggests that the author is gopher9.

The paper does cite as examples several of James Purdy's lanugage experiments.
He is evincarofactum@github.

